# sanity check on HOLD



## hunterND (Aug 15, 2007)

I'm on my 5th (daily), 15 minute hold session with my year old chocolate lab.

I've set up a sturdy 24" x 5' bench at waist level. When on the bench, the dog seems very unsure of his footing but the hold drills go very well, and by well I mean he'll hold the bumper in his mouth for about 5 minutes without dropping it and very little coaxing.

When I try the hold drill on the ground, its a different story. He'll hold, but only for about 20 seconds, if I tap the bottom of his mouth I can maybe push a minute out of the hold.

I assume I've got a couple weeks before I'll notice any appreciable improvements,

any suggestions or corrections?


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

Do not progress to the ground until he's 100% on the bench. If you're going to ff him, don't go to the ground until he'll pick up from the bench. The bench places him in unfamiliar territory and makes training easier. It also puts your face closer to his chompers; be careful.


----------



## Goosehunterdog (Jun 12, 2005)

I am in the "hold" process as well...You eventually have to go to the ground so just make sure that you do it until it is solid..It varies in dogs but sounds like you are doing a Great job!! I am on my 3rd day here so I still have awhile!!!


----------

